# Washing your dog(s) means...



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay, another meant in fun thread. What sort of funny behaviours do your pups exhibit after having a bath.?



I bathe Brody in the bathroom, so washing my dog means....


...for the next several hours I get the bathroom to myself without my little Havanese shadow.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Each one of mine does a RLH right after a bath. It was hilarious watching them, one by one, go nuts in the yard, tearing around like they were possessed.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So Timmy has had about 5 baths. Here's the process;
Bath #1 - Timmy is so terrified that I hold him in the towel for about an hour and he's totally dry when I release him.
Bath 2 & 3 - Timmy is less terrified, bought a microfiber towel, held him for about half an hour, Timmy's dry.
Bath 4 - Brought out the blow dryer on low took about half an hour to dry him.
Bath 5 - Time restraints, bath, quick squeeze in towel, release and blow dyer on high aiming at him from across the room, video below.
Oh bath time tomorrow, yay...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6907568219/


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody has yet to be blown dry, I just don't have enough arms! He loves the part where he gets bundled up in the towel and I hold him though.

He just cracks me up when he won't come in the bathroom...he's already had the bath...does he think I might do it again??


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

pjewel said:


> Each one of mine does a RLH right after a bath. It was hilarious watching them, one by one, go nuts in the yard, tearing around like they were possessed.


Okay, I give up. I haven't yet learned what RLH means. Somebody please explain!

For us, washing Camellia means, I managed to catch her so I could put her in her Tub.

I dry her by hand, with towels - my hair dryer is too old, and she hates it anyway. And Camellia always gets the Zoomies right after her bath. She rolls in the towels on the sofa and the daybed opposite, jumping from one to the other. Then I finger-dry her for about a half-hour, and by then, she's become dry enough not to get a chill.

About three hours later, I spray her with her special DOUXO spray. I use DOUXO calming shampoo, for her rather severe atopy (missing skin barrier, so that she suffers from rather severe environmental allergies).

This DOUXO stuff replaces the missing skin barrier.

Sun, 19 Feb 2012 21:56:56 (PST) - up past my bedtime; can't stop reading the forum!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

CarolWCamelo said:


> Okay, I give up. I haven't yet learned what RLH means. Somebody please explain!


RLH= Run Like Heck :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well today was suppose to be bath day but mom got side tracked. Mine love to run run run wiggle and roll all over the place. It depends on the time of year weather I allow running before being dry. I usually try to get them pretty much dry before I let them loose. Then its back on the table for more comping and brushing
I loved Timmie's video brings back fun memories!
Her is a before during and after of the princess Zoey.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Bath day for Miss Paige is this-brushing prior to bath-bath-conditioner rinse-into the computer room-she rolls on everything she can find-recombing to get out mats-then the blow drying-it takes me 1 1/2-2 hrs to do her, Bath day for Rom-grab him-bath-conditioner-into the same room for grooming-comb through then blow dry-1 1/12 hrs-Bath day for Tu is-pick her up as she runs by-bath (special shampoo-timer on for 5-10 mins) special conditioner that stays on-then the dreaded blow dry-after all are done-mom sits down with a glass of Bailey's & a sore back.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tu (for as long as she needs)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> RLH= Run Like Heck :biggrin1:


Heather is being polite... it's actually, Run Like H*LL!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carol, I LOVE your doggy bath tub!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Bathing Gryff:

Usually not too bad in the tub
Drying is a nightmare. He hates the brush. If I do it without the brush, he's fine, but with the brush he tries to bite. He's never ever liked the brush.
I can always count on a really great RLH after we're done though!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*RLH*



CacheHavs said:


> RLH= Run Like Heck :biggrin1:


Thanks! I have lots more to learn!

Mon, 20 Feb 2012 07:47:32 (PST)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha ha...Brody runs like he's possessed too. Then he gets up on the back of the sofa and rolls on the cushions up there (thankfully sofa is right against the wall to prevent wee doggies from falling off!)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

It means I have to shower right after. Their hair makes its way all the way to my undies. Go figure!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

timely thread as TODAY was bath day for Tillie! 

bath day for us looks like :

*me LOCKING her crate before I even THINK about setting the bathtub/suppies/drying area up, or she WILL hide all the way in the back of the crate making it impossible for me to get her! LOL
*finding her curled up hiding in my son's comforter (every.time.LOL) and carrying her to the bathtub....
*wash twice with bio-groom super white, condition with a mix of Coconut intense conditioner and plum silky
*rinse, rinse, rinse, then rinse some more!
* bundle her up and carry her out to the kitchen where the blow dryer and other supplies are.
*"dump" her on to the kitchen counter, throwing soaking wet towels on the floor!
*blow dry her while brushing and as she FREAKS out digging at the towel on the counter...
* eventually she settles down and curls into a ball, which I have to keep un curling so I can actually DRY her!
* then once she is pretty much dry I run the comb all over getting any matts or tangles I may have missed.
* finish up her face, trim any areas that may need to be trimmed, put her hair up and set her down.
*she gets a sweet potato treat and off she goes to finally have her ZOOMIES while I clean the bathroom and kitchen... LOL
* and the final peice: we play her favorite game of "go get it" where I hide her beloved skinezz squirel somewhere in the house while she is in a 'down-stay', I come out into the hall where I can see her and say "GO GET IT!!" and she hunts down her squirell, she LOVES this game. We play until I've run out of hiding places!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

krandall said:


> Heather is being polite... it's actually, Run Like H*LL!ound:


I suspected as much; haha!

Mon, 20 Feb 2012 13:24:34 (PST)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> timely thread as TODAY was bath day for Tillie!
> 
> bath day for us looks like :
> 
> ...


They definitely aren't cats... they are not particularly good at thinking of new hiding places!ound:

...and isn't it AMAZING how small and pathetic they can make themselves look as you pick them up to take them to the bath? Does Tillie roll over on her back when you go to pick her up? Kodi has the whole, pathetic, "abused puppy" routine down pat!:biggrin1:


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

For those having trouble with your fur bundles when using a brush during drying . . .are you using a wood pin brush? Isabella's gone from hating a brush to not minding at all when I made the switch to wood pin. 

Usually, it means Isabella hiding from me AFTER she's all sparkling clean . . .but this afternoon, after bathing her, she's curled up at my feet. Think we may have put dreaded bath days behind us. Knock on wood


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> For those having trouble with your fur bundles when using a brush during drying . . .are you using a wood pin brush? Isabella's gone from hating a brush to not minding at all when I made the switch to wood pin.
> 
> Usually, it means Isabella hiding from me AFTER she's all sparkling clean . . .but this afternoon, after bathing her, she's curled up at my feet. Think we may have put dreaded bath days behind us. Knock on wood


Kodi DEFINITELY prefers the CC wood pin brush to any other, followed by CC metal pin brushes, followed by Madan metal pin brushes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> For those having trouble with your fur bundles when using a brush during drying . . .are you using a wood pin brush? Isabella's gone from hating a brush to not minding at all when I made the switch to wood pin.
> 
> Usually, it means Isabella hiding from me AFTER she's all sparkling clean . . .but this afternoon, after bathing her, she's curled up at my feet. Think we may have put dreaded bath days behind us. Knock on wood


Kodi DEFINITELY prefers the CC wood pin brush to any other, followed by CC metal pin brushes. His least favorite, by far, is my single Madan metal pin brush.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

krandall said:


> Carol, I LOVE your doggy bath tub!!!


Thanks, Karen. I tell ya, I had planned on letting my superb professional groomer do ALL the baths. That would be only once every couple of months.

On the OTHER paw, if i'd had to wash Camellia (which, as you all know, I'm sure, occasionally could happen), i figured I could wash Camellia in the shower stall.

But the logistics of doing that WITHOUT some kind of tub were totally beyond me.

When my vet prescribed weekly baths, I knew I would HAVE to find a better solution. With DogDaddy George's help, we got that laundry tub into the shower stall - I don't HAVE a bathtub in my new place, and that was one of my greatest regrets at having to move house (and it still is; the other being, the loss of our wonderful yard).

Now when I shower, I just leave the tub there, and squeeze myself in, and lean on the tub! Lucky I'm a rather small person!

I still need to work on ways of catching Camellia for her bath - without chasing her. I refuse to chase my dog! it's just too scary for a dog with Camellia's history of trauma to be chased. And I'm sure you all know how easily our dogs read us!

Tomorrow is bath day.I'm trying to avoid anticipating difficulties in catching Camellia!

Mon, 20 Feb 2012 16:44:10 (PST)


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus is pretty good in the sink I have a nice deep one with a good sprayer. When he is done he RLH's for awhile but then puts his head sideways on the rug and runs in circles(with his head on the floor) it is hysterical! Wish I had a picture of it but it would be a blurrrr! Here's an old puppy pic.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Atticus is pretty good in the sink I have a nice deep one with a good sprayer. When he is done he RLH's for awhile but then puts his head sideways on the rug and runs in circles(with his head on the floor) it is hysterical! Wish I had a picture of it but it would be a blurrrr! Here's an old puppy pic.


That's what Kodi does OUTsIDE... Just before he rolls in deer poop! (or something equally stinky!)ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Carol-I use a transfer bench-I had to get one for my dad a few years ago-works wonderful to bath a dog on-I have a walk in shower-no tubs in this house (darn it at time). I just put the dog on the bench-grab the hand held shower head and shampoo & rinse-now & then I do put Paige in the kitchen sink to do a major conditioner work on her coat.

Pat


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Miss Paige said:


> Carol-I use a transfer bench-I had to get one for my dad a few years ago-works wonderful to bath a dog on-I have a walk in shower-no tubs in this house (darn it at time). I just put the dog on the bench-grab the hand held shower head and shampoo & rinse-now & then I do put Paige in the kitchen sink to do a major conditioner work on her coat.
> 
> Pat


What is a transfer bench? Sounds good.

Camellia weighs almost 19 pounds (8.6 Kg) - and she's not fat. Perfect weight. She's a BIG Havanese, way over the breed standard size. Too bad she won't fit in the kitchen sink.

Mon, 20 Feb 2012 19:00:48 (PST)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

See, I do no put them down once I bathe them. They get bathe in the Basement/Laundry Sink, which is very deep (Like the one in Carol's Pics). Then they get towel dry and some cuddling with me, and get put on top of the washer machine where I dry them. I don't let them run around while wet.

By the time they go upstairs to the main living area, they are sleepy from the dryer and brushing. 

Karen, Bumi "knows" when he is getting a bath, he freezes and starts looking sideways for a place to hide, imagine his eyes doing the hula dance while his head doesn't move! ound:
Toby still hasn't figure it out, but I get the feeling that he won't care, as long as he has something (or someone) to chew on, he's a happy camper! ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Carol, I have a laundry tub similar to yours, it appears, set up in my main level bathtub that we don't use. Before I set up in there, I was regretting not having a laundry tub in my laundry room, but unless there was a drain in the floor, I am not so sure it would work very well. Finn is usually climbing up on the edge, with water running down the sides of the laundry tub. As it is, we still get a fair amount of water splashed out on the floor. Augie was a wild man in the beginning too and he is so well-behaved during baths now, that I hope Finn will follow the same path. The laundry tub works great!

I bathed both of them yesterday afternoon and evening. It took over three hours to comb out Finn, bathe him and dry. That boy is matting quite profusely at this time. Augie took an hour for everything. Well, I didn't do nails or any trimming on either one of them, except to trim Finn's 'wick' down - it was about hitting the floor!! ound: Gone is the little black wick tip, 

Used Plum Silky with my ISO cond. They are both so incredibly soft today. I tried the Coat Handlers on Finn yesterday - hated the way it was combing out - put him back in the tub, rinsed him and went back to the ISO. 

There is a new grooming shop in town - visited it last week - very impressed with their knowledge in conversation. They are going to be on the lookout for the Pure Paws H2O shampoo and cond for me at an upcoming show and, if that still is not available, will pick up the Pure Paws reconstructing shampoo and cond. If I can't find a conditioner that works better on Finn, I may take him to this shop and have them bathe him, and give me a recommendation. They like IOD products and Pure Paws and one other that I can't remember the name of. No cage dryers - said they are WAY dangerous.

Back to the grooming set up, I am coming up with an idea in my head to construct a portable bench to set across my sink in the bathroom where I bathe them. The room is fairly small, already warm from the bath, with good lighting and an outlet by the sink. If I could have someone make a portable counter with legs on one end to place on the sink counter to raise it above the level of the faucets, and folding legs to hit the floor on the other end to make it level, I think it could be a great set-up. And get an arm or two to attach to the back side for the noose thing. Then fold it up and store it in the laundry room when not in use.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Sasha is a princess (just ask her) immediately upon removal from the sink she gets wrapped in a warm loose towel. She shakes like mad so I have to make sure she is covered or the water is all over. Then the second set of towels comes out of the dryer she is wrapped warm and toasty and sleeps on my lap until dry. While she lying there I brush her as she is getting dry. Now Rango has had one bath didn’t blink an eye and thought the dryer was something to chew on. Hope he maintains that attitude. LOL


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Linda - that was a wonderful post - great picture! I like your creativity in working things out for bathing.

What is a wick? Tail? I gather that's it. When Camellia came to me, her tail was dragging on the ground - talk about low riders! Even on her very first day with me, shy as she was, I trimmed her bangs, being VERY careful, as you can imagine - and trimmed the end of her tail, too. She was in full coat from 16 August 2010, the day she arrived, till 29 September 2010l when she had her first session with my totally fabulous groomer, Kate.

Kate gave Camellia time to become accustomed to things, so didn't scissor as much as she does now.

Tell me something - I didn't know that cage dryers are dangerous! Kate doesn't use them; she dries by hand, with big, powerful blow-dryers. But I've seen cage dryers at grooming shops, in past years.

Please tell me the dangers of cage-dryers; I'd really like to know.

Hey, I like to know as much as possible!

Tue, 21 Feb 2012 17:05:14 (PST)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*I gave up - and did a chase-down today*

After three hours of semi-negotiation, every bit of which Camellia won, I ended up chasing her down this morning for her dreaded Bath.

She can run a loop-track in our Great Room, which has everything in it apart from Our Bed (and the bathroom, of course). Kitchen, office, table, everything.

So I blocked one part of the loop, using a food storage container. Walked her down - she was used to escaping under the table-by-the-sofa-by-the-front door (which has the dog door in it). I had already blocked the dog-door, and Camellia had been out to do her business.

She was clearly expecting to escape under the side table - but - now it was blocked. She didn't know that if she'd pushed hard, she could have pushed that food storage container out of the way, because it didn't have much left in it!

She took shelter under a chair; I managed to block her side-exit, from which she could have escaped into her crate.

So I took hold of her and actually dragged her out from under the chair. HATE, HATE, HATE, doing that, but at least she's not afraid of me. Only hate the bath.

From there on, it was easy; I carried her to Camellia's Tub, put her in, and we went ahead with the bath. Normal bath-routine followed - wrap in towel, lift out, put on floor, let loose, Zoomies! Rolling in towels on the sofa and the day-bed. Me, dry, dry, with towels, then with fingers. Camellia doesn't try to escape the drying. Thank goodness!

Usually I've waited till her coat is fully dry before using the spray, but today, I tried it with Camellia's coat still slightly damp; I think, no harm. I was sooooooooo tired, because I didn't sleep well last night, and hoped for an afternoon nap, after which I become excessively grouchy for a while.

Success with the spray, which, usually, I do in Camellia's tub. I don't use the noose (an old, rather stiff nylon leash) for the spray, but I cover Camellia's head with a face-cloth, and hold it to make SURE no spray hits her eyes and/or nose.

So, we're done now with the weekly bath, and the interim spray will be Saturday.

I'll be interested to see what happens a week from today. I think I'll leave the food storage container where it is, so Camellia no longer has her loop-track escape route. I DID immediately remove the dog-door blocker after bringing Camellia out of the bath, just in case she needed to go out again - but no; she hasn't been out since. It's raining today.

Dogs know SO MUCH! Camellia has stopped evading me, now. How nice!

Oh my doG; I LOVE this dog! Apart from her escape efforts, and her atrocious barking and lunging at other dogs, she is a complete sweetie-pie.

Mummy - you weren't fair to me today (00)

You're so right, Camellia, but you need your bath, very badly, to replace your missing skin barrier, and help keep you from reverse-sneezing. ;-^

Tue, 21 Feb 2012 17:18:33 (PST)


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't know why, but today Ollie made sounds that reminded me of a duck. sort of a quack sound, but not quite... during bath time. not sounds of joy, ha!

He never has liked air in his face. so I just towel dry his face, if you try to blow dry his face, he turns away. when he was a pup he'd attack the dryer, rear up on his back legs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Carol - No, the wick is NOT the tail. :biggrin1: It is the clump of hair around the penis that forms a tuft that I was referring to. Camellia wouldn't be having one of those! 

The problem with cage dryers is that the groomer, or person responsible for watching the dog, can get distracted by any number of things and not pay proper attention to the dog. If there is any heat used at all with the dryer, it does not take long for it to overheat the dog. The dog cannot escape, they don't sweat, and there have been reports of dogs dying from getting overheated. The dryer could malfunction, the heat setting may not be accurate and the timer could fail. The two women at the grooming shop I spoke with last week told me that by proper scheduling, a cage dryer should not be necessary. They also said that in California, they are no longer allowed. I believe they also said that using one on a breed such as Havanese is not appropriate as it is necessary to be brushing the dog out as he/she is being dried. 

Finn's fanny is matting so horrifically right now. I do NOT remember this with Augie. Augie definitely had matting - nothing like this. I was sliding rounded tip scissors into the mats and slicing outward, trying to loosen some of them up. He is probably going to look like a moth-eaten wool blanket by the time I get through with him. His front end seems to be good today, but the back of him - one solid mat.  Maybe he will get a Lowchen hairdo! :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

sprorchid said:


> I don't know why, but today Ollie made sounds that reminded me of a duck. sort of a quack sound, but not quite... during bath time. not sounds of joy, ha!
> 
> He never has liked air in his face. so I just towel dry his face, if you try to blow dry his face, he turns away. when he was a pup he'd attack the dryer, rear up on his back legs.


Funny Ollie! - guess if you are going to get him wet like a duck, he is going to act like a duck! :biggrin1:

Finn does not like air in his face either, but since he had an ear infection, I have to really try to get his ears dry. Even if I just blow in his face lightly, it sends him on a major RLH through the house.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

oh i like that idea for the sink in the shower,i think i am going to try that it would be a lot easier then on the floor?i also have a seat in my shower that i could even sit on.good idea!!some day my hub is going to put a big sink in my craft room for washing my fur kids,that would not be for awhile yet.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi DEFINITELY prefers the CC wood pin brush to any other, followed by CC metal pin brushes, followed by Madan metal pin brushes.


 I was taught that the wood pin brush was for the final brush. it keeps the static down. I need to find mine I forgot all about it. I bet maddie would like it better. She doesn't like pin brushes and I still cant cut her toe nails. Even if someone else holds her she can be real strong for such a little thing.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry I did not get back on the information on the transfer bench-it's a bench that older people can sit on and just slide their body over into a tub-part of it is in the tub and part is outside the tub-I just turn mine sideways and the whole thing fits into my walk in shower-puts the dogs at a little higher level so I don't have to bend so far over.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms T (for now)


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

I sure agree with the sore back issue after bathing and drying 3!! Wouldn't you think there would be a better height for th modern day person? We are much taller than our ancestors as a rule...
BUT I still love the end results after their bathes!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Carol, I have a laundry tub similar to yours, it appears, set up in my main level bathtub that we don't use.


Carol and Linda,

Where did you find your laundry tub? Is it lightweight or heavy? I use the bathtub and it's starting to kill my back. I think this tub would be perfect.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Washing Gibbs means:

The "Disapproving Wife Look" when I let him shake near the kitchen window and cabinets.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

In nice warm weather, I wrap Lola in a towel and put her on the patio. She shakes so much water out! Then a towel wrap for awhile, followed by a walk. Use a slicker and a pin brush and we're done.


----------



## Sadie'sMom (Jul 10, 2013)

We keep Sadie in either a short summer cut or a medium puppy cut so it makes it much easier to wash and dry. At first we would have to chase her down if the word bath was even mentioned, but have resorted to taking her from DH's lap straight to the walk-in shower. After a shampoo and rinse, she returns to the pillow on his lap which has been covered with a towel. He towel dries her front half while I towel dry the rear half. She stays surprisingly still, just moving her head slightly. After a good towel dry, we just release her at which time she rolls on the carpet, sliding her head on first one side then the other. Then it's to the towel covered couch where she rolls and rubs her head on the towel cover. THEN comes the long zoomie all around the LR, through the DR around the dining table, then back to the LR. Full speed with low growls every step of the way. When the zoomie is over we let her grab a towel to roll on, shake it from side to side, and run with it. She seems to be getting even for the bath by taking it out on the towel! All this with lots of praise from us of how nice she smells, how clean she is, and how beautiful she is!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Bath time for us isn't too bad since Zelda loves water. She tries to bathe herself in her water bowl a few times a week. And dunks her face in every day. I'd really prefer she not do that... But she hates the dryer.

1. Comb out mats
2. Put a few inches of soapy water in the kitchen sink
3. Insert Zelda who is probably standing nearby waiting, wet her down with a plastic cup, soap her up while she stands there. She gets mad if the water is too cold. 
4. Drain the sink while rinsing with sink hose
5. Condition and rinse again
6. Run hands over her to remove extra water, and wrap in a towel
7. Then we move to the couch where hubby holds her on his lap while I blow dry with cold air. We're getting better at it. She's sort of okay with full power on her body and we're learning that we can dry her face if I reduce the power and hold it far away. My dryer has a ton of power so it's quick, but it's also really loud. Poor Zelda. 
8. Release and RLH

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya races through the house after a bath and brushes up against the couch and even the walls. She will sit still once i bring out the blow dryer. She likes the attention she gets when she is being blown dry.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody is pretty tolerant about it. He doesn't like it, but he's pretty good. I get a killer sore back doing it though. He's too big to fit nicely in one side of my kitchen sink and too small to straddle the double sink nicely so most of the time I end up doing him in the bathtub. The kitchen sink would be much easier as it's a good height and I have a nice spray attachment I can hook up there.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

We have a big laundry sink and a tap that pulls out on a flexible hose which makes bathing Charlie so easy. He tolerates the wet part of his bath but he loves being dried. I use my hair dryer set on cold and medium power. He loves it, especially when I dry his face - he mouths at the dryer trying to catch or drink the air. So funny to watch.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester doesn't like baths at all, but he tolerates them just fine, and is getting better. Chester will stand against the tub while we pour water from a cup on him and use a damp towel for face. He gives us the ''help me" eyes and does a break neck speed RLH after that cracks us up.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

misstray said:


> Brody is pretty tolerant about it. He doesn't like it, but he's pretty good. I get a killer sore back doing it though. He's too big to fit nicely in one side of my kitchen sink and too small to straddle the double sink nicely so most of the time I end up doing him in the bathtub. The kitchen sink would be much easier as it's a good height and I have a nice spray attachment I can hook up there.


I have Leo put his front paws on the divider between the two sinks in the kitchen so I can bath him there rather than in the tub. Right now he's to too big for one sink but I figured he might be one day and so I started having him put his paws on the divider.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

"Come on Mum, bring on the treats!"


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Washed two of my three dogs yesterday. Oz (anatolian) was very lightly skunked a couple of dayz ago, just a little skunk love on the nose. 

They both just RLH after a bath. and I gave both a butt trim after the bath.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

means ... I get to snuggle with a fluffy sweet smelling cloud for a day or 2 .. lol


----------

